# cannot get to desktop: "verifying DMI Pool"



## strattonml (Nov 23, 2001)

I own a pionex cpu with windows 98. While starting my pc, the black background screen with the loading messages freezes with the following message "Verifying DMI Pool Data........" The cursor is still flashing but the screen does not change. Can someone please help me. Thank you.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I opened a topic for you but will delete it in favor of this one. I'll also place "DMI POOl" in the topic header, since that is very significant.

Start by reviewing this link from Maxtor:

http://www.maxtor.com/products/DiamondMax/techsupport/InformationBulletins/15007.html

I believe their advice requires you to initially disconnect the drive.


----------



## strattonml (Nov 23, 2001)

Thank you for your help however the instructions are somewhat confusing. The instructions tell me to save the changes I made in the BIOs to the PC boot diskette, however I don't' understand the process. I did get the message (Update Success). I hope that I can receive some knowledge on this issue. Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're right that is a little confusing. The save they are referring to is just the exit with save option in the BIOS. Then they are presumably instructing to reboot with a startup floppy, although the instruction to shut back down after the memory count would seem to make this irrelevant.

If it's any consolation, this is a very tough problem even for the most experienced to deal with. The success rate in my observation is only about 25% without a reformat, and sometimes even that fails.

If you look through your BIOS properties pages, you should also see some place an option to "reset configuration data"; this sometimes works as does redetecting the drives.

You are trying to resolve this without resorting to step 9 -- partition and reformat.

You should also know how to reset the defaults by either removing the cmos battery for a minute or two or shorting the jumper which is nearby.


----------



## strattonml (Nov 23, 2001)

Thanks for your help thus far, however I am not clear on partition and reformating. are yor refering to Reinstalling windows? Also where is the cmos battery located? What is a jumper. I hope that I am not irritating you Rollin' Rog


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

A repartition and reformat will result in loss of all data, so presumably you are trying to avoid that. A simple "reinstall" will not work for this.

In following the instructions, have you removed the drive, reset the BIOS to defaults, startup and shutdown one or more times, reconnected the drive and tried rebooting?

The cmos battery is typically a silver, quarter sized battery on the motherboard. Next to it you should see some jumpers which are labelled for resetting the cmos. They are essentialy 3 'pins' with a small 'cap' which will cover two of them at a time. If you can't find the jumpers, just remove the battery for a minute before replacing. The pc should be off of course.

You certainly are not irritating me, and I'm happy to provide whatever help I can within the limits of my knowledge. Unfortunately, this is the type of problem that few of us have had to deal with personally, and help is offered mostly on the basis of known procedures that have been tried and recommended before.

By the way, do you know the motherboard model for this system?


----------



## strattonml (Nov 23, 2001)

Rollin' Rog I appreciate your responce, and I am attempting to remove the drive and reset BIOs and startup and shutdown. I am also going to reset the Cmos battery. I will let you know what happens. I thank you again for giving your time and sharing you knowledge.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome. I have seen it recommended to startup and shut down several times after resetting the BIOS with nothing but the floppy connected. The idea is to flush the current, apparently corrupt, configuration data so that everything will be properly redetected when it is reconnected.

Good luck with it.


----------



## strattonml (Nov 23, 2001)

I removed the CMOS baterry for approximately 1min and I also did the jumper. I am not totally clear on removing the drive. Are you saying totally disconnet all the drives cables? I removed the connector (wires that are in a protective plastic covering) and reconnected it. When you say Defualt BIOS what are you refering to? On my BIOS Setup I have the following list:

Virus Warning isabled
CPU Internal Cache :Enabled
External Cache :Enabled
CPU L2 Cache ECC Checking isabled
Quick Power On Self Test : Enabled
Boot from LAN First : Disabled
Boot Sequence :A,C,SCSI
Swap Floppy Drive isabled
Boot Up Floppy Seek :Enabled
Boot UP NumLock Status :On
Typematic Rate Setting isabled
Typematic Rate (Chars/Sec) :6
Typematic Delay (Msec) : 250
Security Operation : Setup
PCI/VGA Palette Snoop : Disabled
OS Select For DRAM > 64MB : Non-0S2

Is AWARD a motherboard model? That is the only name I could find on my motherboard. Was I looking in the right place for the model name? By the way so far I havent' been able to get pass the ERROR. I am still stuck however I will follw your advice.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You should disconnect all the cables to the hard drive at least. Just remember how they go back.

The "load setup defaults" is an option that should be on the first Bios Screen (see attachment).

Award is the name of the BIOS, not the motherboard, however if you copy the id number you see on the Setup page, we may be able to track it down.

Also on the PNP/PCI configuration page, look for an option to "Force update ESCD". Do this after you have the drive reconnected, if the other procedure doesn't work.


----------

